# 2021 2nd reaper picture/teaser thread



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I went on a hunt today… bought many things… now to create and put together.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim it was a very busy weekend your boxes are almost ready to ship


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A teaser


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> A teaser
> View attachment 752414


oh i just LOVE that pattern and design!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> oh i just LOVE that pattern and design!


isnt it great i just had to have it when i saw it material from joans


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Teaser for my victim...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teaser my dear victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a teaser, but just wanted to quickly say,

_*Just wanted to say:
Happy Autumnal Equinox, Blessed Mabon and Happy Fall, everyone!!*_ 🍁🍂🍁🍂🍁

It's a perfect Fall day and I'm feeling extra Witchy!! I just gotta do some magical, witchy things!

(...on second thought, maybe there IS a teeny teaser in this post, somewhere...)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am excited to start seeing everyone's goodies


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a bit of a teaser for my victim


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Here is a close look at one of the treasures for my victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Loving all these great teasers


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

One more teaser my dear victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teaser


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

if you have a po box you might want to go visit it today


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A bit of a teaser for my victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great teasers everyone


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> if you have a po box you might want to go visit it today


Ahhhhh! I was at work, just got home. Lookie!!









This is when I hate having a PO box, because I can only pick up larger packages when the guy is there. Boooooo! But, the good thing is, I know my package is safe and dry, and no one can get their hands on it. YAY, have I been reaped already?!? I will find out at 9 am tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Ahhhhh! I was at work, just got home. Lookie!!
> View attachment 752905
> 
> 
> This is when I hate having a PO box, because I can only pick up larger packages when the guy is there. Boooooo! But, the good thing is, I know my package is safe and dry, and no one can get their hands on it. YAY, have I been reaped already?!? I will find out at 9 am tomorrow morning!!!


hehe yaaaaa yes you have been repaed whoot and your teaser was also deliverd today also you got everything on the same day whoot i hope you love it all sweetie


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> hehe yaaaaa yes you have been repaed whoot and your teaser was also deliverd today also you got everything on the same day whoot i hope you love it all sweetie


How are you always so fast?? You=goals ❤


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG I can not wait until morning!!! Thank you Saki!


Saki.Girl said:


> hehe yaaaaa yes you have been repaed whoot and your teaser was also deliverd today also you got everything on the same day whoot i hope you love it all sweetie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> OMG I can not wait until morning!!! Thank you Saki!


I am so excited for you to see everything


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OooooMmmmGggg! 

So, yes I knew I was getting reaped. Yes, I knew it was by Saki so it was going to be amazing...
But I am still floored right now. Still reeling from the unboxing. I can't believe it, Saki I am so in love with EVERYTHING! Like, where do you find such fabulous things? Things I didn't know existed... Things I didn't know I needed! And the handmade? You are so talented and I really feel so lucky and blessed right now. It's just perfect!

OK, happy tears aside, I have tons of pics, and will start posting!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, here we go! I got a card, three boxes labeled 1-3, and a very small box from a different address. I believe that was the teaser? So I opened it first. It was a cool planchette necklace!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

On to box one, and an apology. It's gloomy outside, and the lighting in here sucks, so these pics aren't the best. I did my best to eliminate glare and shadows. This box had a distinct ouija theme!

















This is a ouija wrap and it's so soft and beautiful!










This fabulous winged skellie!










Wax melts!!! They all smell so good!










Ouija playing cards!










And this INSANE life sized ouija skull. It is THE BEST!


























I can't.... I mean isn't it awesome! So ended box one... How on Earth could she follow that???


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Now I have to tease you... I have to go to work, but I will post more pics a wee bit later! So much more to come!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> OooooMmmmGggg!
> 
> So, yes I knew I was getting reaped. Yes, I knew it was by Saki so it was going to be amazing...
> But I am still floored right now. Still reeling from the unboxing. I can't believe it, Saki I am so in love with EVERYTHING! Like, where do you find such fabulous things? Things I didn't know existed... Things I didn't know I needed! And the handmade? You are so talented and I really feel so lucky and blessed right now. It's just perfect!
> ...


I am so glad you like everything and it was a blast creating your reap.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, that skull is stunning!! Love the wrap too! Can't wait to see the rest!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> On to box one, and an apology. It's gloomy outside, and the lighting in here sucks, so these pics aren't the best. I did my best to eliminate glare and shadows. This box had a distinct ouija theme!
> 
> View attachment 752955
> View attachment 752956
> ...


Awesome items, so far! That skull really is cool!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

On to box two.... Multiple themes from my wishlist in this one! I wanted some gore.. Some body parts... She gave me some! We love this stuff at my house!









The box was padded with towels and beautiful black lace runners. Hard to get pictures, they had skulls, spiders, and bats on them. 


































These beautiful dinner napkins, now I need to have an elegant Halloween dinner party!!










Love this spatula, and OMGoodness, the skull spoons!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Also in box two... One of my favorite things! So, I love blow molds, and I don't own ANY. Sucks right? I had it on my list. And I got this! Now, it's like a miniature blow mold, and it's cute and cool and I love it to pieces!! I did not know these little guys existed!


















So ends box two .. Love it to bits and pieces! But yet... There is still more! I gotta go get some more work done, but I'm sure y'all don't mind waiting for a bit. Stay tuned, it gets even better!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Also in box two... One of my favorite things! So, I love blow molds, and I don't own ANY. Sucks right? I had it on my list. And I got this! Now, it's like a miniature blow mold, and it's cute and cool and I love it to pieces!! I did not know these little guys existed!
> 
> View attachment 752989
> 
> ...


More great gifts!! Love the towels, runners, the spatula and, omgoodness, love the skull spoon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Those towels and napkins are some of my favorite embroidery projects I have done .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That blowmold is so dang cute!!!
I love. all Saki's embroidery!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If I ever had fancy Halloween dinner parties, I'd want some of those napkins, lol.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Uuugh I was so tired last night I went to bed early, sorry I didn't finish my reap pictures! I have coffee going, be right back ..


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok box three!










Love the bat! And this AWESOME Bag complete with spider!










She thoughtfully included my kids, who are teens but still absolutely Halloween lovers. (I'm raising them right!) They loved it and say thank you Saki!


























This box also had the handmade album, but it's so awesome it needs it's own post....


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

This is one of my favorite things I have ever received in a reap. My daughter keeps trying to steal it. NOPE! 










































Isn't it gorgeous! Inside is amazing, so many pages, homemade tags, envelopes... Just crazy beautiful!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> This is one of my favorite things I have ever received in a reap. My daughter keeps trying to steal it. NOPE!
> 
> View attachment 753162
> 
> ...


I am so glad you like this I love making junk journals and was so excited to make you one and send to you. It makes me super happy that you loved your rep. I loved putting it together for you.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

So this is everything, on my dining room table....










I feel so spoiled and special, thank you so much Saki! You truly hit my tastes dead-on, I couldn't be happier! Also, a little something extra..










That's a penny. It was heads-up on the bottom of the third box. I'm not sure if that's something you do deliberately or not, but I see it as a good luck charm. When I picked it up, I thought for a second it was my birth year! It's actually three years older than me. It has joined the other trinkets and gemstones I carry in my pocket every day!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> So this is everything, on my dining room table....
> 
> View attachment 753173
> 
> ...


You are so very welcome sweetie I am so glad I could make your come back to reaps a great one <3 the moon on the wood box should glow in the dark . Tell your kids they are very welcome. May luck always be on your side


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> So this is everything, on my dining room table....
> 
> View attachment 753173
> 
> ...


The last box had great gifts, too! So sweet she got stuff for your kids, too! Love that bat so much, and the junk journal is awesome.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Did more crafting type things this reap than in a while. Almost done! Now the hunt is on for a box!!! Like Goldilocks , I have several, that are too big or too small. Might send 2 if can't find a just right one! When will I ever just make smaller things???


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a TEASER!!!!!!! My husband and I were trying to guess who forgot they had a package coming in the mail..we opened it up side by side and the note was facing up! I shrieked! I received a very cute Tarot Star Potion Bottle! Thank you Reaper!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> I got a TEASER!!!!!!! My husband and I were trying to guess who forgot they had a package coming in the mail..we opened it up side by side and the note was facing up! I shrieked! I received a very cute Tarot Star Potion Bottle! Thank you Reaper!!!
> View attachment 753469


How cool!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Halloeve55 said:


> I got a TEASER!!!!!!! My husband and I were trying to guess who forgot they had a package coming in the mail..we opened it up side by side and the note was facing up! I shrieked! I received a very cute Tarot Star Potion Bottle! Thank you Reaper!!!
> View attachment 753469


This is great!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m finally getting some ideas together for my victim! Yippee!

On a side note, i FiNALLY made it to DT and found some wrapping paper and tablecloths to use. 🎃👻💀🖤


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

This craft has been fun but challenging! I hope it turns out how I intend, Victim. I will try my best!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Mailed my victims package Tuesday. Can't wait to see if you like it dear victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> View attachment 753627
> 
> This craft has been fun but challenging! I hope it turns out how I intend, Victim. I will try my best!


I'm still trying to figure this one out, lol.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Just checked my tracking and my victim will be receiving their gift by 8:00 pm tonight!!!! So excited!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see it!



And as of 3 o'clock today, the flying monkey's did a pick up headed south of me!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics whoot 
And 13 days this girl will be in disneyland whoot


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I was reaped today thank you so much to my reaper. There was no name or identifying information so not sure who my reaper was but I appreciate my gift.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Gothikren said:


> I was reaped today thank you so much to my reaper. There was no name or identifying information so not sure who my reaper was but I appreciate my gift.


very cool


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

My victims package was delivered around lunchtime today! I so hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tvling said:


> My victims package was delivered around lunchtime today! I so hope you enjoy it.


 whoot more pics coming yaaa


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My dearest Reaper,my package was delivered today and I’m away from home until Sunday afternoon...😭 Ohhh the agony! My husband has been warned not to touch my box!! 👺


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Gothikren said:


> I was reaped today thank you so much to my reaper. There was no name or identifying information so not sure who my reaper was but I appreciate my gift.


How cute is that mini graveyard!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! I have never participated in the second reaper but all this is blowing me away and making me wish I did! Nice work!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Gothikren said:


> I was reaped today thank you so much to my reaper. There was no name or identifying information so not sure who my reaper was but I appreciate my gift.



I don't believe that is your whole reaping!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Gothikren said:


> I was reaped today thank you so much to my reaper. There was no name or identifying information so not sure who my reaper was but I appreciate my gift.


Oh I love love love your mini graveyard!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Holly Haunter said:


> Oh I love love love your mini graveyard!!!


Its so great I love it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I need to finish my handmade and find a box to mail in, but everything else has all been collected and ready to go for my victim!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

some real nice reaps, sad i missed the sign up time. but im having fun watching what every one gets


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SilentRaven said:


> some real nice reaps, sad i missed the sign up time. but im having fun watching what every one gets


There is always the Merry Reaper that usually comes up, next!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{Cue western ghost town music}
It sure is quiet up in these here parts...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that my flying monkey's are on the job, now I worry about gifts arriving unbroken, and that the crafting is good enough. I always do it!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Bethene, your reaps are always amazing.. your victim will be thrilled, I'm sure.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> Bethene, your reaps are always amazing.. your victim will be thrilled, I'm sure.


Agreed! She does awesome work!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I got home last night and finally opened my box! Had to wait for my little one to wake up this morning with bed head and open his. Thank you soooo much to my Reaper whoever you are!!







Everything was wrapped so nicely and some wrapped with Tarot Tapestries!








I love this tissue paper,reminds me of Beetlejuice and the festive crinkle paper! I’m a sucker for packaging.








First layer was for my sweet tooth! Ignore the empty ones.😆








So,so,so excited for these!!! I’ve been wanting a deck for so long!








They are iridescent! Very pretty in person!








2 awesome witch themed frames. Love them both!

Part 2....


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

....








Moon Phase tin sign!








Witchy hand.There’s a hole on the bottom so this will be going on my wall. 😄
















Look at these Tarot Tapestries! Came with hanging clips too.

Part 3....


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

..
.








Someone was happy to receive candy. Lol. He liked his Resident Evil stickers.😃

























My candy jar is full again! 🤣









My reap all together minus the The Star Tarot Potion Bottle I got last week as a teaser. Forgot to grab it. Thank you sooo my Reaper! We loved it!!!! Now to keep my family away from my candy....


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Great Reap! Love those tapestries and tarot deck.
Dear Victim.. your Reap is now winging its way to you, I really hope you like it. One craft in particular was an absolute blast to make!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> ..
> .
> View attachment 753976
> 
> ...


Awesome reap!! Love the tarot deck and tapestries!!! Glad your little guy got goodies, too! Resident Evil is awesome, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I gave up and have decided I am going to send my Victim some rocks.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a great reap love the tapestry


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Halloeve55 said:


> ..
> .
> View attachment 753976
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything!!!! My nephew printed the hand on his 3D printer!!!! All I had to do was paint it.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

bethene said:


> I gave up and have decided I am going to send my Victim some rocks.
> View attachment 753991


I got a rock! Lol my favorite part.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love all the reap, gorgeous tarot cards!!! As is the tapestry! 
Your little guy is so cute!!! 

There are a few victims going to be reaped soon!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh more pics soon whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been wrapping some more gifts and decorating a box...I think I may be having the owls start their journey with my dear victim's box, tomorrow.

Hmmm...should a post a quick teaser pic of what's to come?

Eh, sure. Why not? Here ya go!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Tvling said:


> I'm so glad you liked everything!!!! My nephew printed the hand on his 3D printer!!!! All I had to do was paint it.


Really!!! That’s soo cool!!! Make its even more special! Thank you so much! 👻


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Halloeve55 said:


> Really!!! That’s soo cool!!! Make its even more special! Thank you so much! 👻


You are so welcome!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Reaps are off to an awesome start. I love that graveyard. Saki you have out done yourself and be the me you always do a great job.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I finished up and sent out the owls with my Victim's box! I hope everything makes it, safely, and my Dear Victim likes everything!! Someone will be getting reaped, very soon! 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so as i have been waiting to see more pics and well my reap is sent what have i been doing working on my pintrest page and likes and dislikes for the marry reaper that will be coming up at the end of october


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy wow my reaper was the Queen Reaper herself and it was as amazing as I always thought it would be. Bethene did so many gorgeous crafts. I loved everything! I am just so speechless at the job she did on them so I will let pictures do the talking for me. Thank you again so much.
More pics to come


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

More pics


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

And more pics


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Holy Halloween! That’s a lot of great things! It all looks so great! I love the wooden box and the spell book is just gorgeous.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

You hit the Reaper jack pot!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Gothikren said:


> And more pics


Fantastic reap!!! Love so much of it! Love all the NBC items, the socks, the stickers, the ornaments...especially the little vintage print book ones...and the gorgeous spell book!! So much to look at!
Oh, and love seeing more pics of your kitties! Looks like they got toys, too?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Fantastic reap!!! Love so much of it! Love all the NBC items, the socks, the stickers, the ornaments...especially the little vintage print book ones...and the gorgeous spell book!! So much to look at!
> Oh, and love seeing more pics of your kitties! Looks like they got toys, too?


They did get toys that they have been playing with and won't let me touch


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love all of your reap-amazing


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Gothikren said:


> Holy wow my reaper was the Queen Reaper herself and it was as amazing as I always thought it would be. Bethene did so many gorgeous crafts. I loved everything! I am just so speechless at the job she did on them so I will let pictures do the talking for me. Thank you again so much.
> More pics to come


Gorgeous! Love that book and the graveyard is amazing!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What a great reap you got some very cool items


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooooh awesome stuff! I too love the graveyard!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow! Holy moly, loads of great things


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*My Dearest Victim...the owls just reported back that your box was delivered to your front door, this morning. I am on pins and needles waiting for you to post!!! Eek!!! *


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ohhhh more pics to come


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dearest victim...
I love the smell of paint in the morning. And it's something just for you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My Victim is making things a bit suspenseful, for me...their box was dropped off yesterday morning.
Has everyone checked their front porches? 
I'm anxious to know if they got it, if everything made it safely, and if they like their gifts!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

yes check-we need pictures


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Not on my pourch I checked


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

😶 😶 😶 I posted to the wrong thread but here we go (thanks for waking my brain up WitchyKitty  😏)

I'm a little late to announce but I got part of my reap yesterday! Then I got another part today! Thank you, Gothikren! I Love it so far, and my mom was surprised, yet very pleased with her gift! (I didn't tell her she might get something so she was a bit confused ) Thank you so much!

So for everyone, yesterday the mail brought the first package of my reap and it was for my mom. She got a bracelet with a dachshund...her favorite dog! And today I got a pumpkin carving kit, so much better quality than what I could get around here! It's great and will come in handy!
So here are the pictures: (please excuse the mess)

   

As for my own victim, I have everything together and hope to send tomorrow!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nice carving kit


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Si-cotik said:


> 😶 😶 😶 I posted to the wrong thread but here we go (thanks for waking my brain up WitchyKitty  😏)
> 
> I'm a little late to announce but I got part of my reap yesterday! Then I got another part today! Thank you, Gothikren! I Love it so far, and my mom was surprised, yet very pleased with her gift! (I didn't tell her she might get something so she was a bit confused ) Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


Like I said in the other thread, lol, that's a nice carving kit and it's sweet what your mom got!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pics!!! 🧡💜


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dear Victim,
Your package will be shipped on the deadline…just to keep the suspense building! Or, because your item that has been on a global adventure just arrived and I have a few more things I wanted to put into your reap before I sent it! Work has been crazy and time has just been evaporating at exponential speeds. 🎃 I’m super excited to get this all together for you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful carving kit!!! 
The dachshund bracelet is so stinking cute!!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Omg, Witchykitty,

Thank you, thank you, thank you. The Reaper that you put together for me is so on point with all your choices. You hit all the marks & then some. It feels like my birthday, Christmas & Halloween all rolled in to 1. The box arrived unharmed ( except 1 little geoed broke in half) otherwise the contents arrived safely. You did a great job packing the box, as well as the decorations on the box. Wrapping paper, in my favorite color purple ( not pinky purple) that made me laugh. You sent me so many awesome things that I will enjoy & reference (books) for the rest of my moons. 🌙 I look forward to learning about the healing herbs we have in our yards & woods. The same with the crystal book, I looked up the tiger eye, already learning! . Cant wait for those wither nights curled in a fuzzy blanket with these book's ( nothing like the feel of a book, page turning) with the awesome VANILLA crescent moon candle. I could smell it though the box. Its lovely. Thank u. The smell of vanilla instantly relaxes me. I always say I hope that's what heaven smells like. (Flowers)Oh my Witchykitty the crescent moon necklace went immediately around my neck! I love, love, love it. 🌙 & l also the tigers eye bracelet, that YOU made! It must be a high vibrating gemstone because I can feel its energy for sure. Did u when you were making it ? Unfortunately it's too big for my wrist too small for the ankle, but just the right size to carry! It means a lot to me that you took the time to make it. I can feel the love & positive energy that you've infused with your intentions, not only the bracelet, the entire reap has awesome energy. I will treasure it always. And there's more your protection bottles filled with YOUR home grown sage & lavender. Just wow. Lavender will be under my pillow tonight. The sage I'll save for the alter. Then heres this beautiful ceramic jar decorated with crescent moon & stars. I so love it and I'll use it for keeping special things. Like maybe 1 of the crystal geodes that you gave me. They're so cool.I have really not much knowledge about them so I dont know their names but they're beautiful. I do know the quartz crystal because its my favorite. Thank you so much. Now I have another 1. I cant thank you enough. Last but not least is a beautiful A E White Tarot deck. The cards are beautiful. They do include a small print reference of the card meanings. Oh I also wanted to say that I noticed the "Wicked":card connection 😉 
Witch kitty, I'm so happy to have been reaped by you, your thoughtfulness & generosity truly bought me childlike joy between the anticipation, waiting , then opening all of some of my favorite things . Thanks for making my Halloween and making me feel so special. I truly treasure memories like these. 🦇 Somethingwicked 🦇


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Omg, Witchykitty,
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you. The Reaper that you put together for me is so on point with all your choices. You hit all the marks & then some. It feels like my birthday, Christmas & Halloween all rolled in to 1. The box arrived unharmed ( except 1 little geoed broke in half) otherwise the contents arrived safely. You did a great job packing the box, as well as the decorations on the box. Wrapping paper, in my favorite color purple ( not pinky purple) that made me laugh. You sent me so many awesome things that I will enjoy & reference (books) for the rest of my moons. 🌙 I look forward to learning about the healing herbs we have in our yards & woods. The same with the crystal book, I looked up the tiger eye, already learning! . Cant wait for those wither nights curled in a fuzzy blanket with these book's ( nothing like the feel of a book, page turning) with the awesome VANILLA crescent moon candle. I could smell it though the box. Its lovely. Thank u. The smell of vanilla instantly relaxes me. I always say I hope that's what heaven smells like. (Flowers)Oh my Witchykitty the crescent moon necklace went immediately around my neck! I love, love, love it. 🌙 & l also the tigers eye bracelet, that YOU made! It must be a high vibrating gemstone because I can feel its energy for sure. Did u when you were making it ? Unfortunately it's too big for my wrist too small for the ankle, but just the right size to carry! It means a lot to me that you took the time to make it. I can feel the love & positive energy that you've infused with your intentions, not only the bracelet, the entire reap has awesome energy. I will treasure it always. And there's more your protection bottles filled with YOUR home grown sage & lavender. Just wow. Lavender will be under my pillow tonight. The sage I'll save for the alter. Then heres this beautiful ceramic jar decorated with crescent moon & stars. I so love it and I'll use it for keeping special things. Like maybe 1 of the crystal geodes that you gave me. They're so cool.I have really not much knowledge about them so I dont know their names but they're beautiful. I do know the quartz crystal because its my favorite. Thank you so much. Now I have another 1. I cant thank you enough. Last but not least is a beautiful A E White Tarot deck. The cards are beautiful. They do include a small print reference of the card meanings. Oh I also wanted to say that I noticed the "Wicked":card connection 😉
> Witch kitty, I'm so happy to have been reaped by you, your thoughtfulness & generosity truly bought me childlike joy between the anticipation, waiting , then opening all of some of my favorite things . Thanks for making my Halloween and making me feel so special. I truly treasure memories like these. 🦇 Somethingwicked 🦇


You are so, very welcome! I'm glad you like everything so much. That makes me happy!
I'm sorry one of your raw Amethyst crystal clusters broke...Hopefully, it broke fairly cleanly into two smaller ones. For your question about amethyst, it is another type of quartz, connected with healing, calming, spirituality, peaceful sleep and dreams, higher connections and so on.
I'm happy your moon charm necklace fits! As for the bracelet, it figures I sent you one in the middle of your sizing spectrum, lol. Carrying it with you will be good, though, but should you ever want to wear it, as I said, you can always restring it with beading thread and leave off a few stones. (...or I can send you a smaller one if you'd like.)
I love crystals. I love the looks of them, the energies of them...I can always feel them, different ones more strongly than others. I don't know what your sign or element is, but you could have a strong connection with it according to those...or maybe it's a stone that resonates with you, strongly, simply because you need it.
I'm so glad the ceramic jar didn't break during shipping, or the candle holder. (Vanilla is my favorite, too!)
I hope the books are good ones. I only had time to make a quick flip through of each...I am considering getting one of each for myself if they still have them when I go out of town, again, lol. (When it comes to reference guides on plants, crystals, magical tools, ect., don't be afraid to collect and read many, as each person writing them may have more info or details about different things that another doesn't. For example, I use essential oils, too...I keep a binder of info I collect from different places for each of the oils I use the most.)
As for the Tarot deck...there are soooo many different kinds, as I'm sure you know, but this set is one of the good ones for learning how to use them, as it's a traditional set. The little booklet will help you to learn the basic meanings of each card in it's upright and reversed position but, in time, once you know the simple meanings and start reading, you will be able to start giving more personal meaning to each card in accordance to the spread used, questions asked or person you are reading for. You will learn, once connected to your cards, to use your own intuition for each cards deeper meaning beyond the booklet. Tarot cards, like crystals and other tools, can resonate and connect with their person.
I'm glad you will have use of the herbs I sent...maybe, now, with your herbal book, you will be able to collect or grow more of your own!
(Of course, you needed a Wicked card, lol.)
Again, I'm thrilled you love everything...it was so fun, for me, to be able to pick out gifts that I hold a dear interest in, too!
Have a beautiful Fall and a Wickedly Wonderful, Magical Halloween! 🎃👻🦇🐈‍⬛🍁


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Omg, Witchykitty,
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you. The Reaper that you put together for me is so on point with all your choices. You hit all the marks & then some. It feels like my birthday, Christmas & Halloween all rolled in to 1. The box arrived unharmed ( except 1 little geoed broke in half) otherwise the contents arrived safely. You did a great job packing the box, as well as the decorations on the box. Wrapping paper, in my favorite color purple ( not pinky purple) that made me laugh. You sent me so many awesome things that I will enjoy & reference (books) for the rest of my moons. 🌙 I look forward to learning about the healing herbs we have in our yards & woods. The same with the crystal book, I looked up the tiger eye, already learning! . Cant wait for those wither nights curled in a fuzzy blanket with these book's ( nothing like the feel of a book, page turning) with the awesome VANILLA crescent moon candle. I could smell it though the box. Its lovely. Thank u. The smell of vanilla instantly relaxes me. I always say I hope that's what heaven smells like. (Flowers)Oh my Witchykitty the crescent moon necklace went immediately around my neck! I love, love, love it. 🌙 & l also the tigers eye bracelet, that YOU made! It must be a high vibrating gemstone because I can feel its energy for sure. Did u when you were making it ? Unfortunately it's too big for my wrist too small for the ankle, but just the right size to carry! It means a lot to me that you took the time to make it. I can feel the love & positive energy that you've infused with your intentions, not only the bracelet, the entire reap has awesome energy. I will treasure it always. And there's more your protection bottles filled with YOUR home grown sage & lavender. Just wow. Lavender will be under my pillow tonight. The sage I'll save for the alter. Then heres this beautiful ceramic jar decorated with crescent moon & stars. I so love it and I'll use it for keeping special things. Like maybe 1 of the crystal geodes that you gave me. They're so cool.I have really not much knowledge about them so I dont know their names but they're beautiful. I do know the quartz crystal because its my favorite. Thank you so much. Now I have another 1. I cant thank you enough. Last but not least is a beautiful A E White Tarot deck. The cards are beautiful. They do include a small print reference of the card meanings. Oh I also wanted to say that I noticed the "Wicked":card connection 😉
> Witch kitty, I'm so happy to have been reaped by you, your thoughtfulness & generosity truly bought me childlike joy between the anticipation, waiting , then opening all of some of my favorite things . Thanks for making my Halloween and making me feel so special. I truly treasure memories like these. 🦇 Somethingwicked 🦇


Please post pictures!!! After that wonderful thank you I just HAVE to see everything!!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear victim, your reap is out for delivery today! Eeeek! 😁


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Dear victim … I hope to have your magic box sent on its way on Tuesday. Taking a short trip to Halloween Horror nights in Universal Orlando.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Dearest Victim- I have finished the last part of your reaping and will box it up this weekend.
Here's a little treat to get you thinking.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yes please post pics we want to see your goodies


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

so I didn't get to send off my package today because of plans I was not warned about  so it won't be until Tuesday until I am able to send. But it is definitely ready to go!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

lucidhalloween said:


> Dear victim, your reap is out for delivery today! Eeeek! 😁


Well… well… well…

I am honor to have received a reap from you especially since it came from across the waters.
I was not home to open it but my kids opened it while I was on FaceTime and I must say holy Halloween it was so amazing to see. I can’t wait to see it all in person and get excited all over again. Where do I even start… first Thank you soooooo much!
Every single thing and detail is so greatly appreciated you have no idea! From the vampire kit to the witchy items . It’s like you read my mind on everything. I will be posting pictures shortly. My kids were soooo thrilled to have the honors to open the package as well.

thank you so much ! Love everything single thing! 
this is the best thing I did this Halloween was being part of these reaps!
Pictures coming soon! 🖤🎃☠💀👻🧙🏽🧛🏻‍♀️


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm glad you like it! The vampire kit was such fun to make, and I loved putting it together for you


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

some real nice reaps coming in! bethane did a great job with hers, as always!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Shyra said:


> Well… well… well…
> 
> I am honor to have received a reap from you especially since it came from across the waters.
> I was not home to open it but my kids opened it while I was on FaceTime and I must say holy Halloween it was so amazing to see. I can’t wait to see it all in person and get excited all over again. Where do I even start… first Thank you soooooo much!
> ...


Here are some pictures! Thanks again !


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Shyra said:


> Here are some pictures! Thanks again !
> View attachment 754400
> View attachment 754401
> View attachment 754402
> ...


More pictures





































I have been spoiled rotten! 🖤🎃🧙🏽🧛🏻‍♀️


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Here are some pictures! Thanks again !
> View attachment 754400
> View attachment 754401
> View attachment 754402
> ...


Great reap! Love the Witchy items, the vampire kit is cool, too! I even love the look of the note that came with the kit! I'm curious as to what the spooky curtain is.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 754410
> View attachment 754411
> View attachment 754412
> ...


Oh, more pics! Love that broom sign!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap! Love the Witchy items, the vampire kit is cool, too! I even love the look of the note that came with the kit! I'm curious as to what the spooky curtain is.


Will take pictures of it when I arrive ! It’ll be like opening my reap all over again!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

After an absolutely horrible week, including getting a nasty stomach bug, I got reaped today. Thank you to my Reaper KAB, though not quite sure still who that is. I love everything! And you made a little girl very, very happy. There was a secret message under one of the box pictures. So neat.
















































































Part II coming


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Part Deux



















I can't thank you enough. I'm trying to get my husband to hang the sign on our house. I'll update.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Dear Victim- your box became three boxes. And I must apologize. My daughter and husband went a little nuts with the stickers. They will be mailed Monday!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Part Deux
> 
> View attachment 754430
> 
> ...


Love those signs, especially the countdown one!! Your little one is adorable, too!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Omg, Witchykitty,
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you. The Reaper that you put together for me is so on point with all your choices. You hit all the marks & then some. It feels like my birthday, Christmas & Halloween all rolled in to 1. The box arrived unharmed ( except 1 little geoed broke in half) otherwise the contents arrived safely. You did a great job packing the box, as well as the decorations on the box. Wrapping paper, in my favorite color purple ( not pinky purple) that made me laugh. You sent me so many awesome things that I will enjoy & reference (books) for the rest of my moons. 🌙 I look forward to learning about the healing herbs we have in our yards & woods. The same with the crystal book, I looked up the tiger eye, already learning! . Cant wait for those wither nights curled in a fuzzy blanket with these book's ( nothing like the feel of a book, page turning) with the awesome VANILLA crescent moon candle. I could smell it though the box. Its lovely. Thank u. The smell of vanilla instantly relaxes me. I always say I hope that's what heaven smells like. (Flowers)Oh my Witchykitty the crescent moon necklace went immediately around my neck! I love, love, love it. 🌙 & l also the tigers eye bracelet, that YOU made! It must be a high vibrating gemstone because I can feel its energy for sure. Did u when you were making it ? Unfortunately it's too big for my wrist too small for the ankle, but just the right size to carry! It means a lot to me that you took the time to make it. I can feel the love & positive energy that you've infused with your intentions, not only the bracelet, the entire reap has awesome energy. I will treasure it always. And there's more your protection bottles filled with YOUR home grown sage & lavender. Just wow. Lavender will be under my pillow tonight. The sage I'll save for the alter. Then heres this beautiful ceramic jar decorated with crescent moon & stars. I so love it and I'll use it for keeping special things. Like maybe 1 of the crystal geodes that you gave me. They're so cool.I have really not much knowledge about them so I dont know their names but they're beautiful. I do know the quartz crystal because its my favorite. Thank you so much. Now I have another 1. I cant thank you enough. Last but not least is a beautiful A E White Tarot deck. The cards are beautiful. They do include a small print reference of the card meanings. Oh I also wanted to say that I noticed the "Wicked":card connection 😉
> Witch kitty, I'm so happy to have been reaped by you, your thoughtfulness & generosity truly bought me childlike joy between the anticipation, waiting , then opening all of some of my favorite things . Thanks for making my 🎃 Halloween and making me feel so special. I truly treasure memories like these. 🦇 Somethingwicked 🦇


Geez didn't realize how long winded my post was lol. I'll post


WitchyKitty said:


> You are so, very welcome! I'm glad you like everything so much. That makes me happy!
> I'm sorry one of your raw Amethyst crystal clusters broke...Hopefully, it broke fairly cleanly into two smaller ones. For your question about amethyst, it is another type of quartz, connected with healing, calming, spirituality, peaceful sleep and dreams, higher connections and so on.
> I'm happy your moon charm necklace fits! As for the bracelet, it figures I sent you one in the middle of your sizing spectrum, lol. Carrying it with you will be good, though, but should you ever want to wear it, as I said, you can always restring it with bea.ding thread and leave off a few stones. (...or I can send you a smaller one if you'd like.)
> I love crystals. I love the looks of them, the energies of them...I can always feel them, different ones more strongly than others. I don't know what your sign or element is, but you could have a strong connection with it according to those...or maybe it's a stone that resonates with you, strongly, simply because you need it.
> ...


pics soon, its 300am, need sleep ⚰🦇⚰🦇⚰🦇⚰🦇⚰🦇⚰🦇


WitchyKitty said:


> You are so, very welcome! I'm glad you like everything so much. That makes me happy!
> I'm sorry one of your raw Amethyst crystal clusters broke...Hopefully, it broke fairly cleanly into two smaller ones. For your question about amethyst, it is another type of quartz, connected with healing, +, spirituality, peaceful sleep and dreams, higher connections and so on.
> I'm happy your moon charm necklace fits! As for the bracelet, it figures I sent you one in the middle of your sizing spectrum, lol. Carrying it with you will be good, though, but should you ever want to wear it, as I said, you can always restring it with beading thread and leave off a few stones. (...or I can send you a smaller one if you'd like.)
> I love crystals. I love the looks of them, the energies of them...I can always feel them, different ones more strongly than others. I don't know what your sign or element is, but you could have a strong connection with it according to those...or maybe it's a stone that resonates with you, strongly, simply because you need it.
> ...


the white candle on the alter shelf is the new 1, I'll get a close up.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

More pic, I hope I'm doing this right lolol


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> View attachment 754457
> View attachment 754458


Lol, I rather enjoyed your long winded post...my reply was pretty dang long, too, though, lol!
Everything looks great and, again, I'm so happy you are happy with your gifts.
(Your place looks so warm, magical and inviting with all the lit candles!!)


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> *My Dearest Victim...the owls just reported back that your box was delivered to your front door, this morning. I am on pins and needles waiting *





WitchyKitty said:


> You are so, very welcome! I'm glad you like everything so much. That makes me happy!
> I'm sorry one of your raw Amethyst crystal clusters broke...Hopefully, it broke fairly cleanly into two smaller ones. For your question about amethyst, it is another type of quartz, connected with healing, calming, spirituality, peaceful sleep and dreams, higher connections and so on.
> I'm happy your moon charm necklace fits! As for the bracelet, it figures I sent you one in the middle of your sizing spectrum, lol. Carrying it with you will be good, though, but should you ever want to wear it, as I said, you can always restring it with beading thread and leave off a few stones. (...or I can send you a smaller one if you'd like.)
> I love crystals. I love the looks of them, the energies of them...I can always feel them, different ones more strongly than others. I don't know what your sign or element is, but you could have a strong connection with it according to those...or maybe it's a stone that resonates with you, strongly, simply because you need it.
> ...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, I rather enjoyed your long winded post...my reply was pretty dang long, too, though, lol!
> Everything looks great and, again, I'm so happy you are happy with your gifts.
> (Your place looks so warm, magical and inviting with all the lit candles!!)


Lol Thanks for the " magical compliment


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I try to keep my environment peaceful & calm, so I stay the same way. 🦇 It's been a very peaceful night. So happy with all the magical Halloween treats. Heres a wide shot of the room I wont let anyone sit in. I told him its my church, u dont watch tv in church lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

@somethingwicked1959 
I did mention about the other crystals somewhere in my super long reply, lol. Those are Amethyst clusters. If you go back and read, you will see i mentioned about some of the properties of Amethyst, too...which I would think should be in the crystal book I sent you, too! Amethyst is wonderful!
As for restringing the tigers eye, you could use a thick, regular thread, but it can more easily snap and you'd have tigers eyes everywhere. Beading thread is a more sturdy thread, and is easier to get through the holes of the stones...on that note, a beading needle helps tremendously, too. Both can be found in most areas of stores with beads and are fairly cheap. Some use the stretch stuff, too, so you don't need a clasp, but I'm not sure if the holes in the stones are large enough for that. You would have to check. (Side note, when I tie off the ends on the clasps, I usually put a tiny drop of super glue on the knot and pull a stone over it to both hold and hide the knot. They do sell tiny decorative metal pieces that you can wrap over the knots, too, as another option.)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap Somethingwicked1959!! Love your room!! Looks very calming!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Hi Witcykitty,
Yes I was happy to read about all the properties of the Amethyst Crystal's, as they will be beneficial for me. And the reason I asked about them was they appear to be different colors, or I need new glasses they are mostly purple, but 1 is white & 1 seems to lean kinda brownish. Just thought I'd ask you first as not to confuse myself while looking them up. So thanks for that info. I do have upholstery thread I thought would be strong enough for restringing. Or a trip to Michaels bead dept.? Which could be dangerous for me. I seem to lose all self control inside that store lol. Halloween decorations are being marked down lol. Thanks for all the helpful information especially the gluing tip. I'll be sure to try it. 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing more reap


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hi Witcykitty,
> Yes I was happy to read about all the properties of the Amethyst Crystal's, as they will be beneficial for me. And the reason I asked about them was they appear to be different colors, or I need new glasses they are mostly purple, but 1 is white & 1 seems to lean kinda brownish. Just thought I'd ask you first as not to confuse myself while looking them up. So thanks for that info. I do have upholstery thread I thought would be strong enough for restringing. Or a trip to Michaels bead dept.? Which could be dangerous for me. I seem to lose all self control inside that store lol. Halloween decorations are being marked down lol. Thanks for all the helpful information especially the gluing tip. I'll be sure to try it. 🎃


I've never tried upholstery thread...but that might work being as strong as it would need to be! You could give it a try! (Worst case scenario, if you take it apart and can't restring it, you can put the loose stones in the little bag I sent them in and carry it in your purse or such!
Oooh, I see why you were asking, now. Yes, they are all different shades of raw, amethyst clusters. Some can be almost white, just like rose quartz, citrine, smokey, ect, can all come in different shades. The one with some of the brownish hues could be natural sediment or such from the earth...or, who knows, maybe a touch of a smokey quartz, since they are all in the same family. They were all listed as amethysts, though, when I bought them. I hope that helps.
I hope, if you do go to Michaels, that you can resist the pull of the Halloween clearance, lol! I think many of us lose our self control in those stores, lol.
Enjoy, darlin'. If you have any more questions, let me know, or message me any time!
(Oh, and, yes, when I got your tarot cards in the mail, I was soooo pleased to see that it was iridescent and shiny! Sooo pretty! I instantly wanted a set for myself! I'm glad you thought they were pretty, too!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I know this was a smaller reaper, but I've still managed to lose count. Do we still have a lot to be reaped, yet?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm unable to get to the PO today before work, so I will be mailing on the deadline. I think my victim will enjoy some extra time to eagerly anticipate....


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

And since I'm the "master procrastinator" I will drop another tease... Candy anyone???


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

farblefumble said:


> Part Deux
> 
> View attachment 754430
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped!! By the fabulous Shadow Panther!!! I was surprised to see it by the front door when I came home, being a mail holiday and all! And what a awesome reap it was!!! Will take pictures soon, if not tonight , tomorrow for sure!!
Thank you so very much Shadow Panther!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I arrived today from my trip to Halloween Horror Night Orlando … must say it was a dream come true for me.
My dear victim glad I waited since I went on a hunt for some more goodies today. I will be shipping out tomorrow. @lucidhalloween sent me such a beautifully decorated box in which I must share with others. So my dearest victim you will receive a box that was decorate by @lucidhalloween. Hope this box continues it’s journey to others as well.

soon enough you will be reap my dearest victim!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I went out today to get one more supply I needed from the craft store and ended up spending $90.. whoops. 
Victim, I hope you’re enjoying the anticipation, because I’ve still got work to do!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So exciting to see more reps. And also exciting I head to Disneyland in 3 days whoot. But dear reaper no worries my son is home if my reap arrives while I am gone


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> So exciting to see more reps. And also exciting I head to Disneyland in 3 days whoot. But dear reaper no worries my son is home if my reap arrives while I am gone


Enjoy your trip … Disneyland will be my next goal.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It arrived early. I take it by your reaction you liked what I sent. I knew with having to get the dungeon ready for new pipes I couldn’t craft anything. So I thought what do I get the queen of reap that is special.……….well everyone you’ll just have to wait for the pictures.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Well so much for going to the CLOSED post office today! Grrr. Well I'll at least make the deadline. 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Enjoy your trip … Disneyland will be my next goal.


Thank you


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Dearest Victim. It’s with a heavy heart that I must notify you that I will not be able to make the deadline today. And all because I was waiting on a project that I must scrap. I will explain further once you have received your reap. Please accept my sincerest apologies.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

VICTIM!!
Your package is on the way! Now the nerves set in... Did I do a good job? I hope so!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

kab said:


> I'm so glad you liked everything!


Seriously, it was fabulous. I keep having to tell Sprout we'll do the scarecrow when we can go get some hay and stakes. I'll take pictures when we get him up.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Victim, your packages are in the hands of the flying monkeys now. Should get to you on Thursday. I hope everything arrives in one piece.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here are the pictures of my fabulous reaping!!
First is the simply adorable little ghosty!!! I love his face!
Next are the boxes of led lights, purple and green, perfect for my witch area!!! Then a mini strobe light for lightening in my cemetery!! And I love the potion bottle with spooky on it!!
Then the coolest ornament/bottle with colored lights that flicker!! 
Next a wig, I love that it has bangs, one of my witch masks has a large forehead....was figuring a way to make it less "big" voila, bangs!! Never dawned on me before(well duh)
Next is a cool lantern for one of my witches to hold!!!

More to come in another post


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here are the pictures of my fabulous reaping!!
First is the simply adorable little ghosty!!! I love his face!
Next are the boxes of led lights, purple and green, perfect for my witch area!!! Then a mini strobe light for lightening in my cemetery!! And I love the potion bottle with spooky on it!!
Then the coolest ornament/bottle with colored lights that flicker!! 
Next a wig, I love that it has bangs, one of my witch masks has a large forehead....was figuring a way to make it less "big" voila, bangs!! Never dawned on me before(well duh)
Next is a cool lantern for one of my witches to hold!!!

More to come in another post


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is the rest of it!
Multiple bags of webbing and spiders for my spider area, which is going to be 2 area's this year I believe!!! So yay!!! Lots to spread around!!!

And last but certainly far from least, crystals/gems geared to me, my zodiac sign!!
It contains Kyanite, citrine,Amethyst, clear quartz, green adventurine, and red jasper. With descriptions of why they are for me and what they do!(red jasper says helps Aries think before acting- Perfect for me!!lol!)
I love crystals, gems, heck even rocks that catch my eye outside! Thank you so very much Shadow Panther!!! I absolutely love it all!!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m shipping my package to my victim today as soon as I grab the kiddo from school-had to work this morning. Soon dear victim, it’s packed up and in my trunk…


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

So unfortunately… I was not able to ship today but will try again tomorrow. Have to try other methods of shipping it! Sometimes it might be cheaper to personally deliver it. 😆 I apologize for the delay my dear victim but I want to make sure you get it all.

Soon enough I promise !


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Here is the rest of it!
> Multiple bags of webbing and spiders for my spider area, which is going to be 2 area's this year I believe!!! So yay!!! Lots to spread around!!!
> 
> And last but certainly far from least, crystals/gems geared to me, my zodiac sign!!
> ...


You got so many great items in your reap, and perfect stuff for your display...but, Omgoodness, I love that zodiac box of crystals!! How cool is that?!?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been reaped!!! Thank you, so, so much, my dear reaper!!! I love everything, we all do, and I will post lots of pictures, tomorrow. I've had a busy day and I'm just exhausted. I only just got to open my box, now! I can't wait to share my pictures with everyone! 🎃👻🧡💜


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Dear victim the time has come to watch your 📭 for 📦 📦 coming your way.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see what you gor Witchykitty!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here are my reaping pictures!! I was reaped by the wonderful hostesswiththemostess!! She did a terrific job picking out goodies for me and my family!! Not only did she send me terrific gifts, but she sent little goodies for my husband, mom and our Maxie cat! 
(Give me a bit to get everything posted...I took a lot of pics and this may take a few posts, lol.)

When I opened the box, there were tons of little wrapped packages all neatly tucked in there, with a lovely, witchy card on top. She labeled the gifts that were for my husband, mom and Max. They were surprised to see their names in the box...they didn't know I mentioned them in my list, too. Maxie knew something in there was for him, lol.


























She sent little treat bags for each of us:










For my husband, she sent some yummy Halloween treats that he likes (The gummies were eaten right away, lol.):










For my mom, she sent some festive Halloween socks:










Max got a set of three mice filled with catnip...and 50% MORE catnip, at that! Maxie was crazy about them, must be some good nip in those, hahaha...more pics to come, later, of him, lol.:










Okay...now for my gifts. She picked me out some really great stuff! There was an adorable wooden black cat, some fun Halloween socks, for me, two absolutely, positively delicious smelling candles:



























Okay, hang on...more pics to come in the next posts............


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Part two of my reaping from hostesswiththemostess!

Next up, an NBC Zero plushie clip (I LOVE Zero!!!), and a super cute, super soft plush throw blanket that I already have on our bed (I have throws for the living room, but was wanting one for on the bed for some more Halloween festiveness, upstairs, in our room. Perfect!):




























Finally, my last gift...a new set of beautiful, awesome Celestial Tarot cards for my collection!! Yays!!!! I can't wait to use them!!! The art on the backs of the cards is so pretty, and I love how the art colors are different for each suit! Here are some pics:






























































More pics to come in the next post!! Hang on, guys!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Part three of my pics of my reaping from hostesswiththemostess:

Here is a picture of everything, together: 










Thank you so, so much hostesswiththemostess!!!! I love all my wonderful gifts, my husband, mom and Max were all thankful for theirs, too, and we all loved the little goodie bags! Again, you did such a terrific job! I hope you have a wonderful, magical Halloween season and send you Samhain Blessings!! 🎃🎃🎃

If you give me another couple minutes, there will be a bonus post number four...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonus post number four of my reap from hostesswiththemostess...

Now, a bunch of pics of our Max with his present!! I should've taken video instead of pics...he was going crazy, waiting for me to open his gift in front of him, then rubbing all over his catnip mice (with 50% more nip), batting the whole thing around, not even giving me a chance to remove the mice from the cardboard, lol. I finally got the mice off and he inspected each one and started batting them around and rubbing on them, again. Maxie doesn't usually play too much...well, at least not in front of us or if we are watching, lol. He will stop playing if we see him...but he really must love these mice and the nip must be great, because he was playing with them right by my feet, then batted them into the next room. He had so much fun until he was worn out and high as a kite, hahaha! Here are some pics...sorry some are blurry, he kept moving:


























































This next picture reminds me of a famous painting, hahaha:


























That last pic was him just about to send that mouse flying, lol. You can see his paw grabbing it's tail.
He was so happy, hostesswiththemostess...I'm sure he says, "Thank you", too!

HAPPY HALLOWEEN, EVERYONE!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, we mustn't forget the box with cat pic!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My dearest Victim,your package is on its way! One day late seems to be my fate with my reaps this season. 👻


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reap WitchyKitty! Your cat is so cute


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Great reap WitchyKitty! Your cat is so cute


Thank you...and, boy, does he KNOW he is cute, lol!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thank you...and, boy, does he KNOW he is cute, lol!
> View attachment 754895


He has beautiful eyes. 🐈


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> He has beautiful eyes. 🐈


Thank you!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

My dear victim … your magical box is on its way. Should arrive in 2 days. I apologize for the delay but hope you like everything it contains.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing more reaps 😊


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Witchykitty it was SO much fun shopping for you and your family!!! I loved your list! I'm so glad you and your family liked everything and I am loving the pictures of Max with the toys!!! Have a wonderful Halloween!!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I’ve been reaped!! More pics to come!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you so much Holly Haunter. Please tell Red Flayer thank you also!! Did you somehow become invisible and see what I've been looking at? I had the window open to etsy for my Scorpio spell pages and you sent me the pages. The BOS I was looking at a similar one to try and make and you sent me one. OMG Holly Haunter you did fabulous. I love everything you sent!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Thank you so much Holly Haunter. Please tell Red Flayer thank you also!! Did you somehow become invisible and see what I've been looking at? I had the window open to etsy for my Scorpio spell pages and you sent me the pages. The BOS I was looking at a similar one to try and make and you sent me one. OMG Holly Haunter you did fabulous. I love everything you sent!!!!
> 
> View attachment 754940
> 
> ...


Great reap! Love that book/journal! The pages are awesome, love the Samhain one. The coasters are really cool...especially the kitty one! Cool kitchen/flying witch, too. (Do I see kitty whiskers on the left side of that pic??) The vintage looking pumpkin garland is cute, too. I have that pumpkin farm sign!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I’ve been reaped!! More pics to come!!
> View attachment 754937


Oh, 3 boxes...and a cute doggie!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> Thank you so much Holly Haunter. Please tell Red Flayer thank you also!! Did you somehow become invisible and see what I've been looking at? I had the window open to etsy for my Scorpio spell pages and you sent me the pages. The BOS I was looking at a similar one to try and make and you sent me one. OMG Holly Haunter you did fabulous. I love everything you sent!!!!
> 
> View attachment 754940
> 
> ...


You’re so welcome!! That got there lightning fast! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Witchykitty you have a good eye. They belong to one of my cats.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Greetings from the haunted mansion  
Great reaps everyone. Having a blast here at Disneyland


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

i got another box of reaps today! yay!! And I LOVE everything I got! I don't have time to post pics right now, just wanted my reaper to k ow but I'll get them in tomorrow! My victim supposedly got theirs yesterday...I hope they enjoyed theirs??


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was reaped! Thank you so much, reaper, I loved it all. I'm especially excited about the kerosene lamp 









And to my victim, it's on the way! I had a lot hiccups this time around and personal life stuff, but it will get to you soon!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Update on my expected delivery date USPS says Monday b4 9:00 pm. Wow 1 week? 😤


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Update on my expected delivery date USPS says Monday b4 9:00 pm. Wow 1 week? 😤


USPS has been a rollercoaster.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> USPS has been a rollercoaster.





somethingwicked1959 said:


> Update on my expected delivery date USPS says Monday b4 9:00 pm. Wow 1 week? 😤


That's one reason why I tried UPS, this year, instead of USPS...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I was reaped! Thank you so much, reaper, I loved it all. I'm especially excited about the kerosene lamp
> View attachment 755029
> 
> 
> And to my victim, it's on the way! I had a lot hiccups this time around and personal life stuff, but it will get to you soon!


Great reap!! I love love those vintage style figurines!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Loving all the reaps, and all the furbaby pictures!! 
Still more reaps being flown around!!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you @farblefumble for my lovely reap! Sorry for taking so long to get photos up! I’ve been a busy ghoul!
But here they are now! Here’s a look inside box #1!








First item is a pirate hat, which is popular at Mardi Gras! How fun!








Here’s the card, and a closer look at the wrapping underneath the bubble wrap!























Inside that packaging is this ceramic Vampire! 















Onto Box 2!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Box 2!















First thing in box 2 was this creepy plant! It’s got a place of pride on our mantle now!








And a ghostie friend for the vampire from box one!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally! Box 3! 























In box 3 is a dragon anatomy book! It’s so well done and it just blew me away! Dragons are my year round love, and this will go in my dragon themed craft room year round!






















Did I mention how much I enjoyed the wrapping as well as the gifts?! I pulled all the ribbon off and saved it!








This adorable little owl!















Four tiny vials! What shall I put inside?!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

More box 3!!
This ghost projector will make a great addition outside, but it was a cat toy first! My kitty, Scarlett was ‘hunting’ the ghost on the wall! Haha!








This zombie attack hand that lights up and screams!!








Another ‘mouthy’ creature! I love this Frankenstein!















Little ghostie string lights!
















and all of it together!








Thank you so much again! Everything is so fun and perfectly classic Halloween! Im thoroughly enjoying admiring and showing off my new treasures! 
Happy Halloween!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Phantasm said:


> More box 3!!
> This ghost projector will make a great addition outside, but it was a cat toy first! My kitty, Scarlett was ‘hunting’ the ghost on the wall! Haha!
> View attachment 755079
> 
> ...


I'm so glad everything made it safe and you like it! Happy Halloween!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> More box 3!!
> This ghost projector will make a great addition outside, but it was a cat toy first! My kitty, Scarlett was ‘hunting’ the ghost on the wall! Haha!
> View attachment 755079
> 
> ...


Nice reap!! Love the prints on those cards, the ghost light and, Omgoodness, the owl! Oh, and the dragon book is so cool!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome reaps!

In other news, my victim will be getting reaped TODAY! Package tracking says out for delivery...
Nervous...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Halloeve55 said:


> USPS has been a rollercoaster.


Yep just got a text will be today instead of Monday!


Halloeve55 said:


> USPS has been a rollercoaster.





Halloeve55 said:


> USPS has been a rollercoaster.


Yep just got a message delivery will be today instead of Monday!! Yeah!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I was reaped by Shyra!! Thank you thank you-I LOVE everything so much. So does my daughter!! You put so much thought into everything and each and every item is so very appreciated and will find its place in my house. 

I will post pictures either tonight or tomorrow!! It’s my hubby and I’s anniversary so we are going out for a bit.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> I was reaped by Shyra!! Thank you thank you-I LOVE everything so much. So does my daughter!! You put so much thought into everything and each and every item is so very appreciated and will find its place in my house.
> 
> I will post pictures either tonight or tomorrow!! It’s my hubby and I’s anniversary so we are going out for a bit.


I am glad you like everything. Congratulations on your anniversary! Enjoy!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My victim got their package, USPS says it was delivered at 4:45 today. Hope they got it!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> I was reaped by Shyra!! Thank you thank you-I LOVE everything so much. So does my daughter!! You put so much thought into everything and each and every item is so very appreciated and will find its place in my house.
> 
> I will post pictures either tonight or tomorrow!! It’s my hubby and I’s anniversary so we are going out for a bit.


Happy Anniversary!!! Hope you had a great time! I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Finally shipped. So sorry victim. Funny story though, my brother in law got my family panicked about a fake emeregency last week. (Whole family helps him and sister because my sister only one with children) I was not given full info until I carpooled with my older sister on Thursday. Some Tik Tok told him that he needed supplies for 10 days. I was only told their power was going to be out he needed propane to run a generator so he could continue to work from home (there are flaws with this plan). I thought electric company had to do major work in that part of town. Nope. My brother-in-law just lost it and believed the internet specifically tik tok. I wonder if I got enough flat earther stuff to him I could get him to believe that. 
I had a few extra things I recieved yesterday that I mailed with your package. Kinda over stuffed your package a little. Enjoy and sorry. Also please flying monkeys be careful.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Oh reaper i got both packages they are safe I'll set them up for photos tomorrow!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I can’t wait to see all these wonderful reaps! I look forward to waking up tomorrow to some great pictures!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My victim got their package yesterday.
Lots of reaps to see here soon. Looks like a lot of deliveries happened this weekend! 👻


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped by the wonderful Halloeve55!!! Thank you so much!!! Pictures will be coming later today, can't wait to post them!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you so much Sicotik!
































































Love my new buttons, boxes, cookie cutters, spiders, pumpkins, and everything! I love being and reaper and victim this is so much fun! I love it. I love your card! Thank so much.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

*great reapes everyone *


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I wish I shipped sooner. I want my victim to post photos.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

SO excited to get my package from Halloeve55! It was wrapped so nicely! Thank you so much! 
I got: 
Friday the 13th towels and socks!
caramel apple caramels
Cupcake wrappers and sprinkles 
Awesome glitter skull
Hocus Pocus sign and hocus pocus brownie mix!
Hocus pocus bag and super cute card
And a Haunted Mansion tumbler than I will be using daily!
Thank you again so incredibly much for everything, I love it all!!!! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> SO excited to get my package from Halloeve55! It was wrapped so nicely! Thank you so much!
> I got:
> Friday the 13th towels and socks!
> caramel apple caramels
> ...


Glad you loved everything! It was fun shopping for you! 👻 Happy Halloween!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Thank you so much Sicotik!
> View attachment 755219
> View attachment 755212
> View attachment 755213
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of spooky portraits!! Love the kitty, the spider is cute, love the cookie cutters and those silver moon and stars!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> SO excited to get my package from Halloeve55! It was wrapped so nicely! Thank you so much!
> I got:
> Friday the 13th towels and socks!
> caramel apple caramels
> ...


Great reap! I love all the Hocus Pocus items and that Haunted Mansion tumbler! (those caramel apple Werthers are sooo good. I have three flavors of those, lol.)


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Where art thou, dear victim? Would love to know if you got your package yesterday, and whether you like it!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I hope your victims post pictures soon, love seeing everyone's reaps 😊


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg my dear reaper you have great timing I just got home from Disney and about i hr later I got a delivery whoot.
My reaper said this box was to help me relax and enjoy the season the main event more will arrive. Omg reaper I love absolutely everything. All of these goodies are staying out all year. Thank you so very much I am in love with it all. Ok time to share the amazing goodies
Ok first up look at this cool box









And inside omg these amazing coffee mugs in love with them









Next up these crisp fall night wax melts what a nice smell they have and very witchy
Next I can not wait to try this tea
Smokey black tea with vanilla and carmal sounds wonderful









And omg look at this amazing cauldron omg its perfect









And while trying the tea I am so lighting this witches potion candle omg it smells so good









And look at this awesome cross omg I have none like this it will find a spot next to all my other ones









Then I got this cauldron full of bath boms love them and this cauldron is awesome also









Dear Reaper Thank you for such a amazing reap I can not belive more is coming. I love everything ❤ it's all perfect


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Omg my dear reaper you have great timing I just got home from Disney and about i hr later I got a delivery whoot.
> My reaper said this box was to help me relax and enjoy the season the main event more will arrive. Omg reaper I love absolutely everything. All of these goodies are staying out all year. Thank you so very much I am in love with it all. Ok time to share the amazing goodies
> Ok first up look at this cool box
> View attachment 755335
> ...


What a lovely reap! It's all great, but I adore the cauldron and the cauldron full of bath bombs. Caramel and vanilla tea sounds yummy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thought I would share this pic from Disneyland I took


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG I’ve been reaped by Something Wicked! Words can’t express how much I love everything. Th detail and thought you put into everything was truly amazing and you even thought of my pups, the “pillow chewers”!!










































The homemade Witch Bells was incredible along with the skeleton cage and coffin!! I loved the protection jars and sage and the boxes that you put everything in was great! You are amazing and I can’t thank you enough.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

And more! I’m so grateful for everything!!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

The pillow chewers absolutely love the treat!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kab said:


> The pillow chewers absolutely love the treat!
> View attachment 755389
> View attachment 755391
> View attachment 755392
> View attachment 755390


Nice reap! Love the pumpkin head skellie, witch bells, the altar items and adore that round pumpkin box!
Your "pillow chewers" are adorable, too!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Gorgeous pillow chewers! And love your reap Saki and Kab, awesome witchy themes.
We must be almost done now, I know this was a smaller group... anyone else not been reaped yet?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

kab said:


> The pillow chewers absolutely love the treat!
> View attachment 755389
> View attachment 755391
> View attachment 755392
> View attachment 755390


Glad ur pups r digging the horns 🐕🐕


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

kab said:


> OMG OMG OMG I’ve been reaped by Something Wicked! Words can’t express how much I love everything. Th detail and thought you put into everything was truly amazing and you even thought of my pups, the “pillow chewers”!!
> View attachment 755377
> View attachment 755378
> View attachment 755379
> ...


So glad it finally got there, & u like it. I had fun putting it together & making the witches bells. The box was upcycled from my reap, viaWitchkitty , ( Thanks again ) glad the pups r enjoying their treats. I laughed out loud when I read on your likes page please no Halloween pillows my dog's will just chew them. _🐕🐕 Happy Halloween _


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

kab said:


> OMG OMG OMG I’ve been reaped by Something Wicked! Words can’t express how much I love everything. Th detail and thought you put into everything was truly amazing and you even thought of my pups, the “pillow chewers”!!
> View attachment 755377
> View attachment 755378
> View attachment 755379
> ...


Credit to Witchykitty for the handy art work & lettering. I upcycled her box she was my reaper . Then I overwraped the box with a chair back cover ,cut open, from the dollar store this time because it's not as flimsy as the plastic thin table cloth & I loved using it, heavy duty & loved the pattern too. Looks like it held up well too. Yea!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Glad ur pups r digging the horns 🐕🐕


They absolutely do! Thank you!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nice reap! Love the pumpkin head skellie, witch bells, the altar items and adore that round pumpkin box!
> Your "pillow chewers" are adorable, too!


Witchykitty, that box is by Lang. Its been in my collection for many years. I love the graphics. It orginally came with a set of heavenly sented candles. And the box still smells wonderful I needed something to corral those swamp snakes, 🐍🐍 they wouldn't fit in the square nested boxes & so looking through my Halloween stuff I came across that , hoped they fit & they did. 🎃


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Great reap love all of it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sad, my victim has had their package for 4 days and not a peep! 

I did take pics of everything so I can share pics eventually. But I'd love to know if they even got it? Also, part of the fun for me, is seeing what my victim says about everything.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm sure your victim is just busy and hasn't had a chance to post. Please share pictures of your reap, would love to see it


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

byondbzr said:


> I'm pretty sad, my victim has had their package for 4 days and not a peep!
> 
> I did take pics of everything so I can share pics eventually. But I'd love to know if they even got it? Also, part of the fun for me, is seeing what my victim says about everything.


It took me several days myself. Life gets crazy sometimes.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Life does get busy. It took me the span of a few days to post all my pictures when I was reaped.
But I did make sure I let my reaper know I received it when it arrived.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Life does get busy. It took me the span of a few days to post all my pictures when I was reaped.
> But I did make sure I let my reaper know I received it when it arrived.


Have you asked bethene to message your victim?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Have you asked bethene to message your victim?


I think I will, I'm not trying to be a pain, but I do want to be sure it arrIved.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> I think I will, I'm not trying to be a pain, but I do want to be sure it arrIved.


Yep, just have her see if she can get ahold of your victim to make sure they got it...then they can post pics when they are able. Hope your victim is okay!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I did message them!! Hopefully we will hear from them! 

I was gone for a couple days, can't believe the great reaps!! 

About 5 or 6 days til merry reaper sign ups start!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooooohhhhh can't wait for merry reaper!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Oooooohhhhh can't wait for merry reaper!


Me too whoot


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I received my reap from Cryptic Curiosity yesterday. Thank you.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Tvling, that skull is awesome and I love the lampshade cover


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I did message them!! Hopefully we will hear from them!
> 
> I was gone for a couple days, can't believe the great reaps!!
> 
> About 5 or 6 days til merry reaper sign ups start!!!


Merry Reaper, already? Really?
...Well, yeah, I guess that sounds about right if I do the timeline. Crazy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> I received my reap from Cryptic Curiosity yesterday. Thank you.
> View attachment 755418


Nice reap! I love wax melts. That pumpkin is cute, too. That lampshade cover looks like the ones I have, and I love mine!
What is the orange thing with the spiders? Is it a drink shaker?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Merry Reaper, already? Really?
> ...Well, yeah, I guess that sounds about right if I do the timeline. Crazy.


It is crazy! I am thinking absolutely no procrastinating this time around, what with all the issues involving shipping and the availability of product! It's gonna be hard, cause I do know I have a problem with waiting til the last minute!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Not sure if Merry Reaper would be my thing. Really dislike the big upcoming holiday like not into much the decor. I like Yule exchanges with friends but gifts not holiday cheer stuff. Like All-Hallows Eve stuff I love give me spooky any day. I will put up spiders, ghosts, banshees and love them. Santa is whole other thing. I rather put a santa hat on a skeleton than get decor specific stuff. I want my fancy dishes to be pumpkin themed and that works for 2 American holidays well. I even take holiday overtime to just not be around durning the season.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Not sure if Merry Reaper would be my thing. Really dislike the big upcoming holiday like not into much the decor. I like Yule exchanges with friends but gifts not holiday cheer stuff. Like All-Hallows Eve stuff I love give me spooky any day. I will put up spiders, ghosts, banshees and love them. Santa is whole other thing. I rather put a santa hat on a skeleton than get decor specific stuff. I want my fancy dishes to be pumpkin themed and that works for 2 American holidays well. I even take holiday overtime to just not be around durning the season.


For the Merry Reaper, your list doesn't have to be Christmas. You can ask for more Halloween items, Yule items, Spooky/Creepy Christmas, Nightmare Before Christmas, Krampus, Winter, regular Christmas or a mix of any of the above.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nice reap! I love wax melts. That pumpkin is cute, too. That lampshade cover looks like the ones I have, and I love mine!
> What is the orange thing with the spiders? Is it a drink shaker?


To be honest, I don't know what it is......


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Tvling said:


> To be honest, I don't know what it is......


Is it this?








New Halloween Bar Cocktail Shaker 14oz Black Spiders - Costume Theme Party | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New Halloween Bar Cocktail Shaker 14oz Black Spiders - Costume Theme Party at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah. So it's for mixed drinks? I only drink wine or beer....😄


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Package Delivered dear victim!! I’m so glad I can look forward to this today, it’s been a rough one… 
I also get to go spooky up my parents farm for our bonfire party that we’re having on Saturday! Glad to have some spooky Ed’s to counter balance real life bs!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I am soooo soooo sorry it’s taken me this long to get pictures up! I truly do love it all! I got sucked into work, taking care of the kiddo, and life got crazy. So, here are pictures from my amazing reap from Shyra! First, the box!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Holly Haunter said:


> I am soooo soooo sorry it’s taken me this long to get pictures up! I truly do love it all! I got sucked into work, taking care of the kiddo, and life got crazy. So, here are pictures from my amazing reap from Shyra! First, the box!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Now, the inside. It was all wrapped up and my daughter was just so excited about her items! She got two little coffins, two voodoo dolls, a small book box and a skeleton fairy keychain!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I got this lovey wrapped up package that contained a basket, some wooden bowls and serving utensils, and a Corn Husk Doll!! I was so excited-I really wanted one of these! How did you make it??


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I also squealed a little bit when I found these! A corn husk doll family!! I just love them so much! I also received an owl, a pumpkin bucket, a wooden pumpkin decoration, some spider web (which it already up outside), and a skeleton fairy jar that lights up!





















Thank you so much Shyra! We love it all and especially love how you made so much of our reap! And, here was my daughter…she snuck away with her dolls and I was lucky to catch this photo ❤


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> I got this lovey wrapped up package that contained a basket, some wooden bowls and serving utensils, and a Corn Husk Doll!! I was so excited-I really wanted one of these! How did you make it??
> View attachment 755512
> View attachment 755513
> View attachment 755514


Secret is I did not make them… I hunted them down and got very lucky finding them. So happy you love it all.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> I also squealed a little bit when I found these! A corn husk doll family!! I just love them so much! I also received an owl, a pumpkin bucket, a wooden pumpkin decoration, some spider web (which it already up outside), and a skeleton fairy jar that lights up!
> View attachment 755515
> View attachment 755516
> View attachment 755517
> ...


My 8 year old daughter finds it pretty cool to see that the voodoo dolls we made have traveled far and are now being enjoyed by another little girl.
❤🎃 
They were so much fun to make!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> View attachment 755505
> View attachment 755506
> View attachment 755507


The box was decorated by @lucidhalloween! Had to share the beautiful box with others!

Days do fly by with work and taking care of family
❤


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap!!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I have a box on my counter this evening. It must have been delivered while I was out. I have not opened it yet. But Reaper (whichever Michigander you are)… I received it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> Yeah. So it's for mixed drinks? I only drink wine or beer....😄


Save it for parties!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> I also squealed a little bit when I found these! A corn husk doll family!! I just love them so much! I also received an owl, a pumpkin bucket, a wooden pumpkin decoration, some spider web (which it already up outside), and a skeleton fairy jar that lights up!
> View attachment 755515
> View attachment 755516
> View attachment 755517
> ...


Nice reap! The voodoo dolls are so cute...sweet pic of your daughter. I love that lovely corn husk doll and adore that owl!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been reaped! Typical that I'm stuck at work, but will open and post pics as soon as I get home. Thank you reaper, you've given me a much needed lift today!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you so much to my reaper Kerrimonster!! I love everything, from the awesome box you sent, to the spot on gifts inside. Love love love all of it!








Amazing artwork on the box, definitely keeping this! 








Great crow cookie cutter, I've never seen one before and I love it! 








Wonderful palmistry secret book with an amazing witchy oracle deck inside. I absolutely love this, can't wait to use them! 
I also absolutely adored the tarot card you picked out for me too.. a lovely touch. And I love the card you picked... very apt! 








Beautiful moth cutouts complete my reap... these are definitely going up all year long, I love the look of them. 









Thank you again, Kerrimonster, you made my week! I love it all, and your kindness and thoughtfulness much appreciated. I also love the fact that the victim has come full circle to be my reaper.. I remember doing your reap and it's still one of my favourites 😁


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reaps for sure


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> Thank you so much to my reaper Kerrimonster!! I love everything, from the awesome box you sent, to the spot on gifts inside. Love love love all of it!
> View attachment 755571
> 
> Amazing artwork on the box, definitely keeping this!
> ...


Great reap! I haven't seen a crow cookie cutter, either...and I have bags of cookie cutters, lol! How cool!! I love love those oracle cards!!!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Tracking my victims package is fustrating when it doesn't update all day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Tracking my victims package is fustrating when it doesn't update all day.


I can relate I am expecting some stuff we ordered tracking kept say check back next business day for delivery day well 2 days later it updated.


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

To my dearest reaper! Thank you so very much!! I did receive your package, and I did take pictures. However I am recently pregnant and morning sickness has been especially daunting this time around. I apologize for not posting sooner!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Also my son is a huge NBC fan and is going to be Jack this year so this was definitely his favorite part, it's up in his room now!

(The picture won't load now, it's a cute painting of Jack, I'll try later)

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kippystarz said:


> To my dearest reaper! Thank you so very much!! I did receive your package, and I did take pictures. However I am recently pregnant and morning sickness has been especially daunting this time around. I apologize for not posting sooner!
> View attachment 755721
> View attachment 755723
> View attachment 755724
> ...


Great reap! That's a party in a box, lol. The teddy with treats is so cute for your little one. Love the baking items! Can't wait to see the NBC painting!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

kippystarz said:


> Also my son is a huge NBC fan and is going to be Jack this year so this was definitely his favorite part, it's up in his room now!
> 
> (The picture won't load now, it's a cute painting of Jack, I'll try later)
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!


YAY glad you got it and I am happy he loves the painting I made!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol, dunno why it inserted two pics!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That painting is awesome! And congratulations!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> YAY glad you got it and I am happy he loves the painting I made!
> 
> View attachment 755731
> View attachment 755731


Love Jack! Great job!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there anyone else left to be reaped??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Is there anyone else left to be reaped??


I think i still have more reap coming from what my reaper said in the card


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> Is there anyone else left to be reaped??


My victims package is still on the way. Not sure how much longer. So sorry victim that this is taking its time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot merry reaper is up 








2021 Merry Reaper sign up and discussion thread


Well, heard to believe but the sign up is here for the Merry Reaper!! !!!! Please remember you must spend a minimum of 20 dollars on your gifts, not including shipping. And PLEASE use your victims list to pick what to send. Thats are what they are there for!!!! PLEASE, for your sake, AND for...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

here is the likes and dislike thread 








likes list for the 2021 Merry Reaper


here is where to put your list. Remember to make it as detailed as you can. Being vague doesn't help you or your reaper!!!!




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Tvling said:


> I received my reap from Cryptic Curiosity yesterday. Thank you.
> View attachment 755418


Love the lamp shade


HallowPumpkin said:


> Not sure if Merry Reaper would be my thing. Really dislike the big upcoming holiday like not into much the decor. I like Yule exchanges with friends but gifts not holiday cheer stuff. Like All-Hallows Eve stuff I love give me spooky any day. I will put up spiders, ghosts, banshees and love them. Santa is whole other thing. I rather put a santa hat on a skeleton than get decor specific stuff. I want my fancy dishes to be pumpkin themed and that works for 2 American holidays well. I even take holiday overtime to just not be around durning the season.


Some people want Halloween stuff, some Christmas. Not my favorite holiday either. Got rid of most of the stuff I decorated with. I just dont enjoy it anymore. Nobody appreciates the work that goes into it, & nobody ever helped. I did everything, EVERYTHING!!! Now I take myself to midnight mass. Halloweens my favorite. always will be. 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Tvling said:


> To be honest, I don't know what it is......


It's a drink shaker, my bro gave me 1 with skeletons on it.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Shyra said:


> My 8 year old daughter finds it pretty cool to see that the voodoo dolls we made have traveled far and are now being enjoyed by another little girl.
> ❤🎃
> They were so much fun to make!


Love the voodoo dolls. Truth be told I tried to make 1 for my victim KAB and I had to scrap the project. Free cut a pattern, hand basted, had trouble turning it inside out. Too small, 1/2 through stuffing it I realize, the eyes & mouth should have been on 1st. I had hours into it !! Lol Took it apart, trying to redo & tore the material. And lost all my patience. Maybe next year I'll try again. Yours look awesome.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I am so sorry for the delay in pictures of my wonderful reap. This month has been crazy for me. But here they are.. NBC hand towels and homemade curtain, animated doorbell, poison apple mug and a case of green glow bracelets










































then the this amazing homemade bat as I asked for a realistic looking bat and my reaper couldn’t find one either. So she made this!








I put the stick through its feet so that I could get a good picture of it hanging. 
Finaly, and oh my do I LOVE this….
























Thank you so much @Phantasm. You are very talented and I appreciate all the work you put into my reap! I love it all!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the nbc curtains cool idea


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> I am so sorry for the delay in pictures of my wonderful reap. This month has been crazy for me. But here they are.. NBC hand towels and homemade curtain, animated doorbell, poison apple mug and a case of green glow bracelets
> View attachment 755975
> 
> View attachment 755971
> ...


Awesome reap! I love the NBC items, mug, and the bat and Hocus Pocus book are so awesome!!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Victim Victim Victim! Your package was delivered!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This is not from reaper but i thought i would share what i got at disneyland 


















this one below we will have framed


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome reap, Michael_candles! The book is incredible.

Saki.Girl, I love this pictures!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> This is not from reaper but i thought i would share what i got at disneyland
> View attachment 756017
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> Those are awesome!!!


Thank you I love them they will be getting hung this weekend


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That spellbook is amazing!! Love the curtains too!!. That bat is realistic!! So many are goofy looking, that one is awesome! Love the door knocker!! Fabulous reaping!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Saki Girl, those pictures are wonderful!!!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I was Reaped last night!!

Hallow Pumpkin, I am blown away by your generosity!! It felt like I was opening up Mary Poppins bag because the items never ended! 

Honestly, I opened up the little skeleton hand dish first and was so in love that I could have stopped there and been so happy, but it just kept going!! 
























How amazing is this wrapping paper? I'm going to frame it all! 

















I love everything at the target Halloween section so much, but we don't have any in Canada anymore, so receiving this sign was so amazing!! You must have knows that somebody was going to vandalize my Halloween lights that I wrap around one of my trees in the front yard. (Somebody cut the cord in 3 different places.  ) These new orange and purple lights will work perfectly to replace them!  









These escape rooms are going to keep us entrained to so many evenings! 









There's never enough hand towels around here. 









Thank you SO much HallowPumpkin!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great reap


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kerimonster said:


> I was Reaped last night!!
> 
> Hallow Pumpkin, I am blown away by your generosity!! It felt like I was opening up Mary Poppins bag because the items never ended!
> 
> ...


Awesome reap! Love the tarot cards, all the lighting, the Hocus Pocus towels...and, yes, the wrapping is all cool, too!
What are those escape crate things?? Sounds intriguing!

(Sorry someone cut up your lights...I don't know what's wrong with some people.)


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

So thrilled you loved everything! Our tastes were so similar I just kept adding to the big box I got from target with your fake neon light! I had a ton of fun with the escape crates hope you do to. Reset and send them off to another escape room lover! I wanted to add more (mostly just different items) actually but things weren't working out with my crafts. (Can you believe I am allergic to glue? Then there was a 3d printer issue...) Since those didn't live I just added more odds and ends I thought you'd love then kept adding and adding(partially because I was late shipping [sorry]).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy halloween everyone


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Happy Halloween 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Halloween!!! 🎃 👻🕸


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been reaped and wow photos to come


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok first I want to say wow Michael candles thank you . Thank you thank you.
I am speechless. This reap was amazing and I will treasure all the goodies. Just amazing thank you again for all the thoughtful and care that went into this. Ok time for me to share the rest of my reapwith you all
Ok box 2 look at this amazing box the bow is amazing too.









So I opento this









Ok first I open these 2 awesome potion bottles. They are great









Next how awesome is this mug I ❤ this









Now look at this amazing broom didyoumake this? I have never seen one and love it









Now up I love those posien applesnd I love the creative of this position bottle


















And look at this murals the mugs you have sent me I absolutely love thank you so much and these awesome decals also ❤









These towels willbe out all year long










And then this great spell book


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is everything from box 2 again thank you so much 









Next up box 3


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok again thank you so much Michael candles
Box 3 is full of even more amazing stuff 
Ok here we go I open box 3 to find this hand crafted box wow . It is so awesome 


















There are 3 diffrent compartments 










Ok first compartments has amazing abalone shell








Next was this awesome light up bottle 










Then this box with incense and holder 









I am not sure what kind of plant this is but it's cool









Then I got these awesome potion bottles with some more awesome plants 










And even more awesome potion bottles ❤ 




















And more


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Oh so glad you like it all. No I did not make the broom. I happed across it in Marshall’s I believe. But I added the chain, silver boom charm and ribbon to it. The poison apple potion bottle was to replace a project that failed. I found a ceramic apple cookie jar and used clay to sculpt the poison onto it. But it cracked and fell apart.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

And we continue 









Next colored alter candles 


















Then up these tarot cards 








This wood apple that opens 



















This awesome case that has a smudge stick and salt 










Thank you again for a amazing reap . I feel so blessed and thankful for everything


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> Oh so glad you like it all. No I did not make the broom. I happen across it in Marshall’s I believe. But I added the chain, silver boom charm and ribbon to it. The poison apple potion bottle was to replace a project that failed. I found a ceramic apple cookie jar and used clay to sculpt the poison onto it. But it cracked and fell apart.


awww sorry your project failed i hate when that happens. i absolutly love everything you knocked it out of the park with this reap thank you again


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I’m so glad. FYI the “bottled Light” has a switch on its cork 😉


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

https://www.halloweenforum.com/cdn-...m.com/attachments/20211101_133329-jpg.756582/ 
I love how you kept the orange ribbon. I was trying to think of something different when I was packaging it all up… I thought why not go it like a necktie?! LOL 😝


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I just want to say thank you to both of my reapers @lucidhalloween and @lgaj! All your reaps were displayed at both my Halloween party and my Halloween haunt! Very much appreciated! ♥ Hope you had a great Halloween!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow!! I can't even begin to pick my favorite thing!!! There are so many!! The spell book box, and wooden box are both amazing!
Love the creepy house box too!! All the potions bottles are awesome!!
Especially the poison apple one!! Love the good witch mug too! Amazing job Michael_candles!!! 
Saki, you deserve this reaping!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> https://www.halloweenforum.com/cdn-...m.com/attachments/20211101_133329-jpg.756582/
> I love how you kept the orange ribbon. I was trying to think of something different when I was packaging it all up… I thought why not go it like a necktie?! LOL 😝


haha i love that creativity of that it was so cool and creative


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Here is everything from box 2 again thank you so much
> View attachment 756563
> 
> 
> Next up box 3


Nice reap! Love the broom, the good witch mug and that spell book!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> And we continue
> View attachment 756574
> 
> 
> ...


The wooden box stuffed with all the magical goodies is awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree everything is awesome


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

you guys are making me blush!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> you guys are making me blush!


you did a amazing job


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Was so much fun seeing everyone's creations and creativity. One of the many things I love about the reaper


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Was so much fun seeing everyone's creations and creativity. One of the many things I love about the reaper


Agreed. I love seeing all the pictures of the awesome things people make or find for each other!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Agreed. I love seeing all the pictures of the awesome things people make or find for each other!


That is the best part of the reaper


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I hope you had a great Halloween, you're very welcome 😊


----------

